# nastar nationals



## Mark D (Mar 8, 2006)

ok whos going. Its going to be my first time out west and im getting really nervous. any tips on diffrence in tuning ect. and who all is going. i know i can't be the only person on here that is going.


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 8, 2006)

ummm, probably you are.  I've been invited for the past 3 years, but im not spending that much time standing around a race shack.

I'll stick to some free skiing at whatever mountain I wind up at.

Good luck.  Yeah, sharpen every day, wax and deburr every run.  Do some heavy reading on wax mixtures.  Use fleurocarbons.  Crank them bindings for ultimate control.  Crank them boots too.  Dont straddle anything.  You see, thats Bode's problem, he straddles a beer and probably some chick, then straddles gates the next morning.  (i need to save that one for a bar night)


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2006)

Congratulations.  I don't know anyone else who is going.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 9, 2006)

Mark DiGiovanni said:
			
		

> ok whos going. Its going to be my first time out west and im getting really nervous. any tips on diffrence in tuning ect. and who all is going. i know i can't be the only person on here that is going.



I qualified but with a baby on the way, i was denied the ski vacation.

Have fun Steamboat looked awesome when I swang through the town on the way to Teton national park a few summers back.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2006)

Forgot about you Ga2ski.  Would have been a nice family vacation.


----------



## Mark D (Mar 9, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> ummm, probably you are.  I've been invited for the past 3 years, but im not spending that much time standing around a race shack.
> 
> I'll stick to some free skiing at whatever mountain I wind up at.
> 
> Good luck.  Yeah, sharpen every day, wax and deburr every run.  Do some heavy reading on wax mixtures.  Use fleurocarbons.  Crank them bindings for ultimate control.  Crank them boots too.  Dont straddle anything.  You see, thats Bode's problem, he straddles a beer and probably some chick, then straddles gates the next morning.  (i need to save that one for a bar night)


so wratch the binding good and tight...wax.... get a new board (im mostly a park rat) 


if i straddle a gate on a snowboard i have more things to worrie about then getting DQed


----------



## awf170 (Mar 9, 2006)

Mark DiGiovanni said:
			
		

> ok whos going. Its going to be my first time out west and im getting really nervous. any tips on diffrence in tuning ect. and who all is going. i know i can't be the only person on here that is going.



Don't race if it is a powder day.  Seriously if the snow was pretty good I just wouldn't show up for the race.


----------



## Mark D (Mar 9, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Don't race if it is a powder day.  Seriously if the snow was pretty good I just wouldn't show up for the race.



i dont think i could pull that one off. my parents are being draged out their and they hate the snow. i would feel really bad if i made them spend all that money and i didn't race. now if i dont do good thats another story. i know im probly not going to win but i will do my best and i think thats all that i can hope for. maybe a pow day on sunday for the race of champions. that will probly be my last day for the seson until Camp of Champions if i can still get a spot.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 9, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Forgot about you Ga2ski.  Would have been a nice family vacation.


Charlie qualified as well.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2006)

Can you guys put up a linc on this.  I have got the broadcast e-mails, but never saw the list of qualifiers.  Very cool AZ did well.  Praise needs to be spread.  I'll see if billski can do some udates as well.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 10, 2006)

Note quite sure how to put up a list of qualifiesr.  I just clicked on the team members' names to see if they qualified.

I only qualified because I was in the top 3 in my division at Pat's.  For all I know i was the only one in my division at Pat's.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2006)

I checked some of our results....  Charlie made it in the bronze division for his age.  He was the number 1 qualifier for Crotchet mountain in his divison.
I don't see why Tree_skier did not make it in the gold division.  He was #3 at Mt snow in his division.  He was also #3 in the State of Vermont.   Ga2ski made it cause of the high placement in the  Tele divison .

The rest of us were not very close as I see it.


----------



## Mark D (Mar 10, 2006)

i made it 'cuse i was in the top 100 snowboarders in teh country.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2006)

Mark DiGiovanni said:
			
		

> i made it 'cuse i was in the top 100 snowboarders in teh country.




Simply stated Awesome.  Are you on the AZ vitual teams?


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2006)

*I'm In!*



			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> Simply stated Awesome.  Are you on the AZ vitual teams?


I'm going!  

The cheap and close rooms are going fast.  If you need a place to crash, bring a sleeping bag, the floor in my room downtown is free.  PM me.  I'll be in Ft. Collins/Denver all week on business, heading to Steamboat on Thursday night.  If you are cheap like me, Happy to pickup at Denver airport on Thurs and drive to SS if you are flexible.

This is my first time.  I'm really not very good, I just picked a good resort to qual at.  Do the math, 20 age brackets x 2 genders x 3 medals: 120 medals.  With 1,000 participants, most of us won't medal.  Hey, do like Bode, go for the experience!  Everyone I have talked to says the experience is just awesome.  Meeting a lot of great folks, a wad of Olympians (bring your autograph pen), parties, awards, goodies.  They tell me the experience, no matter what your age is great.

While there are no mandatory requirements, the only thing I fell for was the speed suit.  Everyone apparently wears one.  So me and my beer gut will be there...  I'm really not gonna worry too much about the technical aspects.   Go to the forums at nastar.com.  JTBEAR posted some photos of the slopes the races will be on.  Nothing any worse than what you ski on here.  I've been posting a lot of questions at www.nastar.com  so have others.  Lots of good tips there. I just hope I don't get alt. sickness.  I did last time, 30 years ago.




BTW, your rankings may change if you ski after the qual. cutoff date, that explains a great deal of discrepancy.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2006)

Mark DiGiovanni said:
			
		

> i made it 'cuse i was in the top 100 snowboarders in teh country.


I thought you qual'd by being in a top 3 of any resort.  That's what I did.


----------



## Mark D (Mar 10, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Simply stated Awesome.  Are you on the AZ vitual teams?


no. Pa ski and ride got to me first but im not one of the 15 fastest so i dont earn them any points.


----------



## Mark D (Mar 10, 2006)

billski said:
			
		

> I thought you qual'd by being in a top 3 of any resort.  That's what I did.


i wasn't shure. i think i might of qual'd at blue mt, if thats how it goes for snowboarders... im pretty shure its a diffrent system for boarders. (oh and by the way my handle on the nastar forums is UGmark)


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2006)

Billski would know, but I think you can still be liked to one of the Az virtual teams even if you are registered at another place.


----------



## Mark D (Mar 10, 2006)

that would be cool. i wouldn't mind resperenting both.


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2006)

Mark DiGiovanni said:
			
		

> that would be cool. i wouldn't mind resperenting both.


Mark, You can join our CLUB TEAM and still be on your F/F team.  See the club team *AZ Virtual Club Team** .*  More than 16 people can be on the club, but only the top 16 count.  We've still got racing ahead of us, so you can improve our overall club score.   There are only a few high-pointers, the rest of us are pretty average.  Check it out.

By the way, I'd be pleased to meet you out there at some point.   We could get a nice AZ banner and have a photo of us taken out there.  I'm trying to arrange that with my resort team too.  I'd really like to promote NASTAR more.

I'll write you privately with contact info.


----------

